# Cheap UV lights & controllers.



## MrBeardie (Oct 28, 2010)

_Hey I was wondering if there is anywhere to get the cheapest UV lights and controllers? I know that you can get heat/basking bulbs from B&Q for really cheap and that they charge the extra just because there is a lizard on the box, is there anywhere like this I could get the UV lights from. I noticed in B&Q they sell floresent lights, I wasn't sure if this was the right thing though?

Also controllers, the cheapest controller I've managed to find is around £18, however this is still pricey if you have more than one lizard. Does anyone know anywhere cheaper?


Thanks
_


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ordinary flourescents are not UVB, you do need to buy a proper reptile branded UV but some places are cheaper than others, try eBay, or Surrey Pet Supplies prices are generally good.

For ballasts (controllers) you can just go to an electrical wholesaler and buy them from there, as long as they're the correct rating for the bulb you're using there's no difference, I use Philips ones myself.

Also be sure to get a modern electronic one, they're far more efficient that the old magnetic ones, they're cheaper to run, your bulbs won't flicker, and they should last longer too.


----------



## MrBeardie (Oct 28, 2010)

_Oh thank you for your help, just checked that website out quickly and it does appear to be so much cheaper. _


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Graham said:


> Ordinary flourescents are not UVB, you do need to buy a proper reptile branded UV but some places are cheaper than others, try eBay, or Surrey Pet Supplies prices are generally good.
> 
> For ballasts (controllers) you can just go to an electrical wholesaler and buy them from there, as long as they're the correct rating for the bulb you're using there's no difference, I use Philips ones myself.
> 
> Also be sure to get a modern electronic one, they're far more efficient that the old magnetic ones, they're cheaper to run, your bulbs won't flicker, and they should last longer too.


Well said! You really don't want to risk any substandard u.v lamps! I have seen some real shockers, emitting dangerous short wavelength u.v into u.v.c, these mostly Asian lamps are dangerous to humans and fatal to the animal that is locked up in close confinement to the lamp, I know a lady with. Terrible scar on her arm from a dangerous lamp, that was meant to be placed in close contact with a reptile!!

With regard to controllers you have a lot of choice, I do have a legal duty to remind all that the e.u lighting regulation requires that any electrical fitting, fitted to an aquarium or wet enclosure has to be sold as IP67 or waterproof. We make IP64 splash proof units for true desert vivs and IP67 if there is any chance of moisture, Arcadia controllers are also guaranteed for 5 years so could save money if cheaper units fail with none.

Kind regards

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

For the price conscious we are now offering pre-owned Arcadia light controllers on our website Buy Pre - Owned Reptile Equipment , you can buy high quality controllers at a really good price, these are trade ins that we have taken, tested, refurbed (cleaned) if necessary and will give a 1 yr return to us guarantee on them


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Also worth mentioning i bought a "cheap" light controller of off ebay to see what they were like as it was under a tenner, wont mention the brand but it rhymes with echo, this controller was in no way safe, the plastic case pulled apart with slight hand pressure exposing live 240v terminals, the end caps were exposed, and the there was no ventilation on the box which made it get fairly hot, it had a CE stamp but i am dubious of its conformity, cheap is not always best, and with more and more people trying their arm at being the next reptile entrepreneur there is some pretty rubbish stuff coming into the country!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why buy pre-owned electrical items when you can buy new from only a couple of pounds more and in some cases as cheap as.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Because if someone wants to trade in a mat stat and upgrade to a dimming stat they could end up getting one for something like £20 with a years guarantee and every penny counts in this recession.

some people may choose to buy pre-owned as there are people who believe in supporting the reptile industry and the many local independent reptile shops up and down the country that have made the reptile industry what it is today, 

I can see a lot more small independent retailers adopting this approach as the recession deepens.

Plus as there are no longer any trade prices available for the small independent retailer they simply have to pay the same price as joe bloggs is paying online it gives them an opportunity to carry on business through the recession. I for one would rather buy second hand equipment back of off my loyal customers first over and above buying in brand new stock from a wholesaler. I would like to support those that are supporting me i think our customers do to.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have to be honest, up in the north east I could probibly have found half my equipment for half the prices if I could of been botherd, but I was for supporting the shop? I get on really well with the owner and used to work there, and pretty much every rep shop knows its customers so I like many others stood by him, may have been a bit more but I knew I was getting good quality for my money: victory:
The way I look at it if they establish some kind of "real money" then perhaps in the future as the hobby expands prices on certain things may drop.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> For the price conscious we are now offering pre-owned Arcadia light controllers on our website Buy Pre - Owned Reptile Equipment , you can buy high quality controllers at a really good price, these are trade ins that we have taken, tested, refurbed (cleaned) if necessary and will give a 1 yr return to us guarantee on them


If your selling 2nd hand electrical equipment they should be PAT tested to ensure their safety and appropriate signed tested sticker applied.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Lotus Nut said:


> If your selling 2nd hand electrical equipment they should be PAT tested to ensure their safety and appropriate signed tested sticker applied.


And they should also contain a copy of safe use instructions and a wiring safety diagram for the plug (if not the moulded variety), as most of the equipment we sell is double earthed pat testing isnt required by law, but we do PAT test them anyway - why not you can never be too safe as we have our own in house PAT testing machine :2thumb: Plus we are only selling equipment that is manufactured to the highest quality therefore giving us the confidence in the equipment, we have been in this business long enough to know what doesn't recycle thats why we wont be selling second hand heat mats, cables etc.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> For the price conscious we are now offering pre-owned Arcadia light controllers on our website Buy Pre - Owned Reptile Equipment , you can buy high quality controllers at a really good price, these are trade ins that we have taken, tested, refurbed (cleaned) if necessary and will give a 1 yr return to us guarantee on them


Nice idea Neil :no1::no1: will you be expanding the range???


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

jonodrama said:


> Nice idea Neil :no1::no1: will you be expanding the range???


yes just got to get the ball rolling on it, we only started on Monday so its going to take a while to get people on board with the idea.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Please keep this thread on topic, if you guys want to start a discussion thread on retail pricing feel free to start another topic *without naming any specific shop names*. If you have a problem with this please PM me, don't disrupt this thread any further, thank you :no1:


----------

